# Lens repair



## Evansshoots (Dec 27, 2010)

Not sure where this should go, so I've stuck it in a couple of places...

I have a selection of old M42 lenses that really need cleaning out inside. Most are not valuable, and I know some people dismantle their own lenses for cleaning.
If anyone knows how to dismantle any of these lenses (below) please let me know. Alternatively, if you know of a site that may know, please post a link!
Pentacon 200 mm f4
Pentax Super-Takumar 55mm f1.8
Carl Zeiss Jena Sonnar 135mm f4
ausJena Flektogon 35mm f2.8
Meyer-Optik Orestor 100mm f2.8
Thanks very much!
Dom


----------

